# Holiday



## pinkfairy25 (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to make a surprise visit to my uncle joe next year will this be a problem when arriving in Australia


----------



## Nadineee (May 10, 2011)

I think your post doesn't make sense at all... what should be the problem?


----------



## pinkfairy25 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just the customs part that's all


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

??? what´s the problem???


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

If the surprise part, is that you want to import a suitcase full of contraband... Then that might be a problem?????


----------



## tlpcorp (Sep 7, 2012)

The best thing will be if you take resort to an event management company. They will organize everything for you.It will be the biggest surprise for your uncle.


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

Everyone is asking what the problem is... :rofl:


----------

